# Help with D2D acer recovery windows 7



## nootkllamas (Jun 13, 2009)

I intalled windows 7 on my acer aspire laptop thinking that the d2d disk recovery will work. It does not! :upset:

Also, when I go to C:\acer\epowering\ (so on so on) i'm able to use the windows 7 compatibility wizzard and start up the acer recovery program, it gives me a warning but I can still use it. I have gotting to about makeing sure what my system is but from there I am to afrade to use it,


Is it safe?

How do I get the boot option working?


(remember i'm new)


----------

